# Strobe Lighting Laws? (Canada, Ontario)



## JTRJ (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm looking to change some stuff up on my truck, I have a rotating amber light on my roof for when I plow - police never bother me when I keep it on while driving on the roads. My question is, I want to buy "windshield dash lights amber/white" - I am wondering if anybody has it on their truck and if they know the law with it in Ontario. Here is a picture of what I want to get;










Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to beat the dead horse, but why is your amber light "on" while just driving down the road?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Not to beat the dead horse, but why is your amber light "on" while just driving down the road?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mosr of the time I plow in relative darkness, it's nice to have a strobe when doing parking lots, aprons, and the end of driveways. I also have amber strobes behind my grill and the back of the dump box that I use for parking on the shoulder of busy highways in the summer unloading equipment.
The extra strobes are a nuisance to plow with, reflection off the plow is hard on the eyes. I would think you'd get worse reflection off your hood from the windshield strobes.


----------



## Rider50 (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a green light like the one posted. (Volunteer firefighter) the glare off it is insane. Day time you dont notice it but at night it lights in the whole windscreen. I wouldn't recommend it for a plow truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol back when I was in high school we were out one night and stole one of those amber flashing construction signs. The cops that pulled us over were laughing pretty hard cause my friend was trying to hide it under his shirt and it still illuminated the whole interior everytime it went off.


----------

